# Picked Up My Rats!



## JTP3T3RS0N (May 3, 2007)

Well i picked up my rats on Thursday and they're still a little jumpy but they are getting better everyday. Patch is the hyper one and Paco is the lazy cuddly one who follows Patch around 24/7. They are nervous when they free roam and try to find an escape which they always do so we just hold them on and off throughout the day to get them used to us.

Patch
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u209/JTP3T3RS0N/rs001.jpg

Paco
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u209/JTP3T3RS0N/rs003.jpg

Also, i heard painted chewing sticks were bad? Is that true? I have these but havent put them in yet.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Painting is bad, yes. But dying the wood blocks is okay. They are dyed with pet safe dyes, or soaked in food coloring .

Cute new boys you have there .


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are fine, they are just dyed. Cute boys!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

What cuties! I love Patch's patches. :lol:


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

patches looks so inocent but poco looks mischevious


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Your little ones are so cute!!! can't wait to see more pics of them . Yea painted are bad but the soaked ones are find . *


----------



## JTP3T3RS0N (May 3, 2007)

Also i have no idea what patch's marking would be called. Would it just be patched or single patched? Because ive heard of double patched but not a single one. Any ideas?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Hmmm...from the picture he looks like a (mismarked) masked.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

They are both adorable. ^^

Patch look like an agouti patched to me. I want to kiss his little face.  Did you get them from a breeder? Is Paco blue or black?


----------



## JTP3T3RS0N (May 3, 2007)

Paco is a blue berkshire and yes i got them from a local breeder.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I wasn't sure because he was in shadow. I'm sure they will be stunning bucks when they get older. ^^


----------

